# Happy Canada Day F’ers!



## RackMaster (Jul 1, 2018)

It's hot as fuck, my balls are sweating, our country is being ruined by a socialist cunt but it's still our day.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## SaintKP (Jul 1, 2018)

Sorry


----------



## AWP (Jul 1, 2018)

Celebrating Canada Day is like a graduation ceremony for 6th grade.


----------



## Topkick (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy Canada day! 

What Dewy Oxberger  would look like if he ever went SOF.



John Candy was a great Canadian.


----------



## CDG (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy Canada Day, you apologetic lot of syrup guzzling hockey nerds. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Jul 1, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Sorry


Soory*


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 1, 2018)

pretty sure I have clip art for this... oh here it is.  #America


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy Canada day, best part of Americas.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 1, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Happy Canada day, best part of America's northernmost territory.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy Canada day!


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 1, 2018)

Because @Marauder06 has done some mad shit with the quotes, I have to tag him...


Settle down there North Mexico.


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 1, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Because @Marauder06 has done some mad shit with the quotes, I have to tag him...
> 
> 
> Settle down there North Mexico.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 1, 2018)

SaintKP said:


>



The history of the American Revolution in 12 seconds.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 1, 2018)

Lady Mounties! What the hell is going on up there!


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy birthday Canada.  Also, coolest coin I have is from a Canadian Unit. It's a regulation hockey puck #winning


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy birthday CANADA!
THANK YOU FOR BEING OUR ALLIES.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 2, 2018)

I don't know. Alaska seems like a pretty cool place.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 2, 2018)

H
Happy Canada Day, King, old boy!

"Bark! Bark!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks for ruining Canada Day, TRUDEAU!
Justin Trudeau denies groping a female reporter 18 years ago | Daily Mail Online

#MakeCanadaGreatAgain


----------



## Gunz (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 1, 2019)

Happy Canada Day to our 51st state!

Enjoy your day you syrup makin’, non-gun havin’, moose-urine drinkin’, batch of Canucks. 

Here’s hoping Quebec finally separates from Canada, and just remember that this day is all a-boot you!


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jul 1, 2019)

I just want to know who you’re voting for in the Bieber Cruise UFC fight 🤔


----------



## Box (Jul 1, 2019)

I wanted to grab a double-double and some Timbits but I’m short a toonie…
…I guess I’ll just crash here on the Chesterfield with a bowl of shreddies eh?


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 1, 2019)

ShadowSpear said:


> I just want to know who you’re voting for in the Bieber Cruise UFC fight 🤔



Cruise in the second round.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 1, 2019)

It's National Pet A Beaver day!


----------



## policemedic (Jul 1, 2019)

Happy Canada Day 🇨🇦, you hosers!


----------



## Gunz (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Gunz (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Gunz (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## medicchick (Jul 1, 2019)

No Tim Hortons in that pic? Pfffff


----------



## medicchick (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Viking6Charlie (Jul 1, 2019)

nd 

If you're against Canada Day, you're against me.  And I suggest you let that marinate a bit.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 1, 2019)

And don't fuck with our gooses!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 1, 2019)

Letterkenny is the best thing Canada has produced since...

Well....

Ummm....

Letterkenny is the best thing Canada has produced.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 1, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Letterkenny is the best thing Canada has produced since...
> 
> Well....
> 
> ...


Alex Travel is the best thing Canada has EVER produced.

LL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 1, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Alex Travel is the best thing Canada has EVER produced.
> 
> LL


He’s so fine I just assumed he must be American!


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 1, 2019)

mmmmm....I think Canada's production of Natasha Henstridge is noteworthy.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## SaintKP (Jul 1, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Letterkenny is the best thing Canada has produced since...
> 
> Well....
> 
> ...




If you haven't watched it yet I strongly recommend Trailer Park Boys, S1 starts off kinda slow but it's great after that.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 1, 2019)

Happy Canada Day from the Vikings!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145679670244851712


----------



## Box (Jul 2, 2019)

Something to think about...
Without Canada, we wouldn't be staring down the barrel of a Tom Cruise vs Justin Bieber MMA fight.



Have any of you Canada-haters ever put maple syrup on your Ice Cream?
...I didnt think so.

Thank You Canada - and I'm sorry


----------

